# Truth Social launching tomorrow?



## Cmaier

Guys, I’ll see you there. I hope i can get @cmagamaier ;-)









						Trump’s social network has launched on iOS | Engadget
					

Truth Social, Donald Trump’s Twitter-like social media platform, will reportedly launch in the App Store on February 21st..




					www.engadget.com


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> Guys, I’ll see you there. I hope i can get @cmagamaier ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump’s social network has launched on iOS | Engadget
> 
> 
> Truth Social, Donald Trump’s Twitter-like social media platform, will reportedly launch in the App Store on February 21st..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.engadget.com



Finally, a place where free speech will be allowed after accounts are approved and comments are closed.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> Finally, a place where free speech will be allowed after accounts are approved and comments are closed.




Da, comrad.


----------



## DT

I'm reading some reports it's been delayed until March.

Dammit, now @TrumpsShriveledNutsack can't make their first post!


----------



## Edd

I presume Trump went cheap and hired incompetent sycophants to launch this? I’ll be impressed if this doesn’t get shut down within 6 months.


----------



## Cmaier

Edd said:


> I presume Trump went cheap and hired incompetent sycophants to launch this? I’ll be impressed if this doesn’t get shut down within 6 months.




It’s funny that it’s named “truth” social, in light of Pravda.


----------



## DT

Edd said:


> I presume Trump went cheap and hired incompetent sycophants to launch this? I’ll be impressed if this doesn’t get shut down within 6 months.




They used an open source Twitter-like package (https://github.com/mastodon/mastodon), had issues with the licensing, went through some gyrations, they're back and apparently with 500 beta testers, who I assume include these fine folks:


----------



## Ulenspiegel

A


Cmaier said:


> It’s funny that it’s named “truth” social, in light of Pravda.



And Pravda still exists... Oh my... (Here you go).

It became a franchise.


----------



## Edd

DT said:


> They used an open source Twitter-like package (https://github.com/mastodon/mastodon), had issues with the licensing, went through some gyrations, they're back and apparently with 500 beta testers, who I assume include these fine folks:



Fuck, I kinda look like half of those guys. Great. I don’t own a goddamn pair of wraparound shades, I swear.


----------



## Hrafn

Cmaier said:


> It’s funny that it’s named “truth” social, in light of Pravda.



That was my thought as well.


----------



## Russell Jackson

Cmaier said:


> Guys, I’ll see you there. I hope i can get @cmagamaier ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump’s social network has launched on iOS | Engadget
> 
> 
> Truth Social, Donald Trump’s Twitter-like social media platform, will reportedly launch in the App Store on February 21st..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.engadget.com



Oh boy!


----------



## Runs For Fun

It will be hacked any day now.


----------



## Yoused

Runs For Fun said:


> It will be hacked any day now.




Why? There will be thousands of posters showing up to paste the ferret-rug to the wall. As a safe haven for morons, they will never be able to suppress the flood of anti-morons, no matter how hsrd they try.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Runs For Fun said:


> It will be hacked any day now.



Day? hour would. be more like it. I bet it is going to be a fun target. I mean when the password is stablegenious and all.


----------



## Runs For Fun

fooferdoggie said:


> Day? hour would. be more like it. I bet it is going to be a fun target. I mean when the password is stablegenious and all.



Yeah days was a bit a liberal.


----------



## lizkat

Cmaier said:


> It’s funny that it’s named “truth” social, in light of Pravda.




Well and in light of the fact that Devin Nunes is the CEO of TMTG,  Trump's halfbaked tech and media group.

I had thought that outfit's parent, a SPAC (shell company, basically) called DWAC (Digital World Acquisition Company)  was being investigated by the SEC.  Well perhaps I'm mistaken...  but probably not for long!

 Anyway anything with former congressman Devin Nunes at the top of it should be a laugh and a half. 









						Donald Trump’s new social media SPAC, explained
					

It’s not just a blog this time.




					www.theverge.com


----------



## Runs For Fun

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1495633651698221058/


----------



## lizkat

^^^ So off to a good start in court, no doubt.   What else is new with everything Trump touches.


----------



## DT

Holy hell, hahaha, I bet they either remembered it and just used it (if in house) or they outsourced the logo to one of those shitty Fiverr-like services who just copied it and they didn't even know or bother to check.


----------



## DT




----------



## DT




----------



## rdrr

So, anyone here get an account?  I hear that they are allowing people in a handful at a time.


----------



## Renzatic

I was tempted to sign up with a fake name, probably something all alt-right culture warrior-ish, then just spend all my time there making shit up as I go along for likes.

...but then I realized that's what everyone else there will be doing.


----------



## Eric

rdrr said:


> So, anyone here get an account?  I hear that they are allowing people in a handful at a time.



Access questions:

Who won the 2020 presidential election?
Have you received any COVID 19 vaccinations?
Have you ever worn a mask around others?
Answer carefully.


----------



## DT

rdrr said:


> So, anyone here get an account?  I hear that they are allowing people in a handful at a time.




I'm waiting for my KKK application to process, which is apparently a registration requirement.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Eric said:


> Access questions:
> 
> Who won the 2020 presidential election?
> Have you received any COVID 19 vaccinations?
> Have you ever worn a mask around others?
> Answer carefully.



Is it sad that I can't tell if this is for real or a joke?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I read an article that said there was a 5 star review that complained they weren't able to open an account.  There was a lag in the authorization emails that had expired by the time they actually received it.   In Trump World something not working at all gets the highest available rating.


----------



## Renzatic

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I read an article that said there was a 5 star review that complained they weren't able to open an account.  There was a lag in the authorization emails that had expired by the time they actually received it.   In Trump World something not working at all gets the highest available rating.




Freedom isn't bug free, brah.


----------



## rdrr

I am a bit torn if I actually want to peek in there to keep tabs on it, or as its has been indicated it might just be too nauseating.

And I cannot believe that it's Apple's most downloaded app.


----------



## DT

rdrr said:


> I am a bit torn if I actually want to peek in there to keep tabs on it, or as its has been indicated it might just be too nauseating.
> 
> And I cannot believe that it's Apple's most downloaded app.




Same here.  Though I suspect there will be some people who are there just to report on the insanity, so maybe that's the filter I need, you know, vs. first hand.


----------



## Runs For Fun




----------



## fooferdoggie

Runs For Fun said:


>



god they are having a three way? like the not funny version of the three stooges


----------



## shadow puppet

I almost snorted coffee up my nose.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1496936093153120261/


----------



## DT

300,000 person wait list?  Wow, that's a combined IQ of 15 million, that's a bigly amount!


----------



## shadow puppet

I don't even know where to start.  


> In the immortal words of Melania Trump: I really don’t care, do you?



100,000 MAGA tricked into getting fake Trump app that charges $29 for Premium


----------



## fooferdoggie

shadow puppet said:


> I don't even know where to start.
> 
> 100,000 MAGA tricked into getting fake Trump app that charges $29 for Premium



so easy to fleece a trump sheep.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1499489801287999491/

Even he won't post on it?


----------



## DT

In trump's defense, he might be, for once, actually posting his own content, so it'll probably take him a solid month to tap out 20 words of wisdom ...


----------



## fooferdoggie

DT said:


> In trump's defense, he might be, for once, actually posting his own content, so it'll probably take him a solid month to tap out 20 words of wisdom ...



yep so it actually up and running? and if so has it been taken down?


----------



## DT

fooferdoggie said:


> yep so it actually up and running? and if so has it been taken down?




I honestly don't know, is there a web front end?  I never even downloaded the app.

[edit]

Nope, it's native mobile only.


----------



## DT

Hahaha, I love their shitty landing page, this is the graphic:






That profile card to the left, Mr. Bob Jones, joined Sep 2021 months before it opened ...

OMFG!  The website in that "example" profile is a live domain, some kind of news site with a "Trump is a sore loser" article, hahaha, they're so fucking stupid


----------



## lizkat

An update on Trump's new social media platform "Truth Social":   some execs have resigned.

Just below Trump of course are people he trusts, but just below those are the people that have designed and implemented the application itself, and two of the latter appear to have resigned their positions.









						Exclusive: Two key tech execs quit Truth Social after troubled app launch
					

The two Southern tech entrepreneurs had the two qualities that Donald Trump’s startup needed: tech-industry expertise and a worldview aligned with the former president.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Eric

Going swimmingly, just like literally every other venture that he's ever undertaken.

Trump's Truth Social app branded a disaster​








						Trump's Truth Social app branded a disaster
					

Donald Trump's social media platform was supposed to be "fully operational" by the end of March.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Runs For Fun

So much for being about free speech and truths








						Roger Stone Claims He’s Being ‘Censored’ on Trump’s Free-Speech App
					

Stone is the most high-profile MAGA character to claim he’s being silenced on the app.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## DT

Side note:  Billy Boozer is an awesome name


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Side note:  Billy Boozer is an awesome name




Per the Reuters piece, both he and the other main guy who resigned didn't even list this job on their LinkedIn pages.  Talk about keeping a low profile.



> Boozer, also a political conservative who previously lived in Alabama, had collaborated frequently with Adams before joining Truth Social, according to the source. With Adams in place to steer the back-end infrastructure of the app, Boozer brought a strong command of the front-end technology that touches users, according to that source.
> 
> The pair kept a low profile despite holding high-ranking positions at the closely watched venture.
> 
> Neither Adams nor Boozer disclosed their work at Truth Social on their LinkedIn profiles, which list numerous other jobs and ventures from their past. The company did not publicly announce their hiring.
> 
> Adams’ and Boozer’s roles were listed in a November investor presentation as the TMTG technology team’s chief technology officer and chief product officer - but without their last names. When Truth Social launched, they posted frequently on the platform, but again presenting themselves to the public only as “Josh A.” and “Billy B.”


----------



## DT

Oh yeah, from the article @lizkat linked, they're basically the get it done people, tech strategy, product design, team management - now they'll scramble to replace them and the new people will be completely incompetent.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Oh yeah, from the article @lizkat linked, they're basically the get it done people, tech strategy, product design, team management - now they'll scramble to replace them and the new people will be completely incompetent.




Plus debugging someone else's code is always a trip to begin with...


----------



## Cmaier

DT said:


> Oh yeah, from the article @lizkat linked, they're basically the get it done people, tech strategy, product design, team management - now they'll scramble to replace them and the new people will be completely incompetent.




lots of russian hackers available.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I find the amount of truth on the service lacking. So I started an alternative, alternative service that can be found at bigly-truths.patriot/operation_funnelcake. It’s a fairly straightforward registration process and once you provide your information to the 14 paywalls it will unlock a special feature, a post submit button that will allow you to make up to 3 posts a month!

If money is tight, no problem. There’s also a free version that will allow you to read posts for up to 3 seconds before you get a paywall information request reminder. Still don’t have the money? Just close that window and you can return to 3 more seconds of reading! We’re confident that after about 45 seconds of that you’ll find the money.

To also set us apart from our competition we’ve already preemptively filed numerous lawsuits against ourselves ranging from copyright infringement to security breaches to misleading TOC to unauthorized personal data mining and selling. It goes without saying that we could really use your help in defending ourselves against these frivolous politically motivated lawsuits we filed against ourselves. A donation button will always be present on every page of bigly-truths.patriot/operation_funnelcake.


----------



## DT

Holy shit, hahahah, POTW  

"... _we’ve already preemptively filed numerous lawsuits against ourselves_ ..."


----------



## Runs For Fun

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I find the amount of truth on the service lacking. So I started an alternative, alternative service that can be found at bigly-truths.patriot/operation_funnelcake. It’s a fairly straightforward registration process and once you provide your information to the 14 paywalls it will unlock a special feature, a post submit button that will allow you to make up to 3 posts a month!
> 
> If money is tight, no problem. There’s also a free version that will allow you to read posts for up to 3 seconds before you get a paywall information request reminder. Still don’t have the money? Just close that window and you can return to 3 more seconds of reading! We’re confident that after about 45 seconds of that you’ll find the money.
> 
> To also set us apart from our competition we’ve already preemptively filed numerous lawsuits against ourselves ranging from copyright infringement to security breaches to misleading TOC to unauthorized personal data mining and selling. It goes without saying that we could really use your help in defending ourselves against these frivolous politically motivated lawsuits we filed against ourselves. A donation button will always be present on every page of bigly-truths.patriot/operation_funnelcake.






DT said:


> Holy shit, hahahah, POTW
> 
> "... _we’ve already preemptively filed numerous lawsuits against ourselves_ ..."





That seriously needs some kind of award or something


----------



## Herdfan

Elon Musk just bought 9.2% of Twitter.  Truth social will be done soon.


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Plus debugging someone else's code is always a trip to begin with...





So true, especially my own ... 

(I'm literally doing that right now, what in the hell was I thinking/smoking ... well, I know the latter, which may explain the former ...)

The thing is, it's forked from an existing opensource platform (Rails/Node/React), so they probably don't even have a good sense of the codebase, they probably just hacked around to make some changes.  Something breaks like in the network layer, they've got to get under the hood, track down dependencies and whatnot.  Rails has all sorts of "semantic sugar" so unless you know the codebase really well, it's hard to track down the actual implementation particulars (a similar scenario happened to me).

Anyway, yeah, it's going to be a mess and it couldn't happen to a better bunch of folks.


----------



## Eric

Herdfan said:


> Elon Musk just bought 9.2% of Twitter.  Truth social will be done soon.



Huge fan of Musk the inventor of Tesla, just can't stand Musk the social media pariah.


----------



## lizkat

Eric said:


> Huge fan of Musk the inventor of Tesla, just can't stand Musk the social media pariah.




I can't quite imagine Musk owning a social platform and coming up with rules that both favor "free speech" and minimize "propaganda".  Those are apparently his goals.  Every social site owner on the planet would probably nod and say wearily _yeah good luck with that._


----------



## Runs For Fun

More woes 








						Trump's social media app misses another deadline as users report issues
					

Tech issues are likely at fault, sources tell Axios.




					www.axios.com
				




This thing is a dumpster fire.


----------



## Cmaier

Runs For Fun said:


> More woes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's social media app misses another deadline as users report issues
> 
> 
> Tech issues are likely at fault, sources tell Axios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.axios.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is a dumpster fire.



Be a huge shame of those SPAC investors lost their dough.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Cmaier said:


> Be a huge shame of those SPAC investors lost their dough.



They are not called investors they are called suckers.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Runs For Fun said:


> More woes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's social media app misses another deadline as users report issues
> 
> 
> Tech issues are likely at fault, sources tell Axios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.axios.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is a dumpster fire.




"We're going to build a firewall and make China pay for it!"


----------



## lizkat

fooferdoggie said:


> They are not called investors they are called suckers.




Well it would appear that that's what the SEC is trying to figure out, or rather whether in the process of gathering up suckers,  the people and so the corporate entities involved have broken any laws.

Not sure why their investigation is taking so long to unravel any mysteries.  On the other hand the lawyers that write up the charter for any SPAC probably have a profound affinity for doublespeak squared.  Still, the ground rules for SPACs are pretty straightforward.  Either the SPAC comes up with a credible purchase of some kind of going concern by the deadline (usually a couple years) or the investors get their money back with interest.​
Meanwhile DWAC, the SPAC outfit trying to take Truth Social public,  closed down 11% today (but that better than being down 14% before trading opened) after the announcement of those two execs departing.   Unsurprising,  considering that those two guys are apparently the ones with actual oversight on technical aspects of the Truth Social platform's implementation, and given that the thing seems to be way behind the curve dealing with a "wait list" of users.


----------



## mr_roboto

Eric said:


> Huge fan of Musk the inventor of Tesla, just can't stand Musk the social media pariah.



Musk didn't invent Tesla, he just bought the company and pushed the main founder/inventor out with a noncompete / nondisparagement agreement so he could safely use the press to insinuate that he was the big idea guy instead of just a moneyman.  That's pretty much what he does, he's not a real engineer no matter how much he tries to sell himself as one.


----------



## DT

An inventor isn't necessarily an engineer, there's invention in how a company is taken to market, how you acquire funding, product designs, manufacturing processes, business models, etc.  Eberhard had a number of missteps early in the company's history, I don't know that they would've survived without Musk, so I'd agree it's really more of a "re-invention" 

At the end of the day - and not to take this too far into the weeds - if the resulting shakeup lead the industry to where is it today (Musk bro-er-y aside ...), with massive worldwide push for the adoption of electric vehicles, I think the net result was a win for the planet.


----------



## SuperMatt

Eric said:


> Huge fan of Musk the inventor of Tesla, just can't stand Musk the social media pariah.



He’s on the board of directors for Twitter now…


----------



## Eric

SuperMatt said:


> He’s on the board of directors for Twitter now…



Thank God he can't run for president, really wish people like this would just stay in their lane.

Twitter has gone to shit anyway, giving Musk a voice at the table will just make it worse.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Eric said:


> Thank God he can't run for president, really wish people like this would just stay in their lane.
> 
> Twitter has gone to shit anyway, giving Musk a voice at the table will just make it worse.


----------



## Citysnaps

Poor Devin Nunes. The good news is he no longer represents California in the US House.


----------



## DT




----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> View attachment 12992




Now THAT was when Twitter was actually a lot of fun...


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Now THAT was when Twitter was actually a lot of fun...




Yeah, we really milked that meme for all its worth ...


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Yeah, we really milked that meme for all its worth ...




We need a groan emoticon...    but yeah, the Devin Nunes Cow on Twitter (and some spinoffs) were hilarious back in the day.  I guess some of them are still out and about,  but I long ago pared my Twitter follows back to a pretty dull if useful set of media outlet landing pages.    Glad he's moved on to something a little further removed from politics than a seat in the House, even if he's still clearly a Trump sycophant.


----------



## Runs For Fun

lizkat said:


> We need a groan emoticon...    but yeah, the Devin Nunes Cow on Twitter (and some spinoffs) were hilarious back in the day.  I guess some of them are still out and about,  but I long ago pared my Twitter follows back to a pretty dull if useful set of media outlet landing pages.    Glad he's moved on to something a little further removed from politics than a seat in the House, even if he's still clearly a Trump sycophant.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

mr_roboto said:


> Musk didn't invent Tesla, he just bought the company and pushed the main founder/inventor out with a noncompete / nondisparagement agreement so he could safely use the press to insinuate that he was the big idea guy instead of just a moneyman.  That's pretty much what he does, he's not a real engineer no matter how much he tries to sell himself as one.




Hold up. Are you telling me the guy behind being a middle man between credit card payments and online sellers doesn’t have the same skillset required to terraform Mars? That totally defies the universal law of yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## Eric

citypix said:


> Poor Devin Nunes. The good news is he no longer represents California in the US House.



Any dumbass who left their job to work for Trump and gets screwed has asked for it. It's like working for Bernie Madoff after you learned about the Ponzi scheme.

Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.


----------



## lizkat

Eric said:


> Any dumbass who left their job to work for Trump and gets screwed has asked for it. It's like working for Bernie Madoff after you learned about the Ponzi scheme.
> 
> Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.




It's rather sickening to remember that Nunes was appointed by the House Speaker Boehner in 2015 to chair the House Select Committe on Intelligence, and thus oversaw the House investigation into Russian interference in the 2016 election.   On the other hand he ended up severely criticized by members of both parties for his conduct of that task.  Some of what he learned or did with what he learned during that timeframe remains murky, probably because the information in question was and may still be classified.


----------



## DT

SuperMatt said:


> He’s on the board of directors for Twitter now…




*oof*

Now he's not, which could be worse ...


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> *oof*
> 
> Now he's not, which could be worse ...




He could do a hostile takeover instead, or just ditch his stake.  Twitter practically melting down under the speculation lol.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Interesting read from someone who spent a month on the platform 


Cataloguing my first month on Truth Social from
      Qult_Headquarters


----------



## Edd

Runs For Fun said:


> Interesting read from someone who spent a month on the platform
> 
> 
> Cataloguing my first month on Truth Social from
> Qult_Headquarters



Hey, I agree with them about term limits! See, you guys? They can be reasonable pedophilia-obsessed cool dudes.


----------



## Eric

Runs For Fun said:


> Interesting read from someone who spent a month on the platform
> 
> 
> Cataloguing my first month on Truth Social from
> Qult_Headquarters



Scary stuff, people like that are on the fringe and it seems like Trump isn't finished giving them a platform. Best thing anyone sane (on either side) can do is stay TF away from these people, online or elsewhere, they're flat out dangerous.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Scary stuff, people like that are on the fringe and it seems like Trump isn't finished giving them a platform. Best thing anyone sane (on either side) can do is stay TF away from these people, online or elsewhere, they're flat out dangerous.




*r/Conservative* is almost/nearly/just as bad ... I wound up there from the original Reddit post above, holy f-in hell.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> *r/Conservative* is almost/nearly/just as bad ... I wound up there from the original Reddit post above, holy f-in hell.



It was either them or r/The_Donald (now closed) that made you send them a pic with your Trump flag or sign before they would let you in just so they can bitch about lack of free speech. Seriously man it was oozing with hypocrisy.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Runs For Fun said:


> Interesting read from someone who spent a month on the platform
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Qult_Headquarters/comments/u728wv




Not one of those points is surprising to me, given that every Trump supporter I've ever met believes these things. It's hard for me to think of this as "fringe" anymore. These are just mainstream right-wing positions in the United States.


----------



## SuperMatt

TBL said:


> Not one of those points is surprising to me, given that every Trump supporter I've ever met believes these things. It's hard for me to think of this as "fringe" anymore. These are just mainstream right-wing positions in the United States.



Sadly, social media has enabled these fringe conspiracy theories to become mainstream. And when the theories got so bad that they inspired violence, only then did the social media companies truly start to respond. And now that these millions of radicalized people can no longer post calls for violence and hate speech on those platforms? They act as if they are being persecuted. Enter Truth social, which will become a breeding ground for white supremacist terrorism, I believe.


----------



## Runs For Fun

TBL said:


> Not one of those points is surprising to me, given that every Trump supporter I've ever met believes these things. It's hard for me to think of this as "fringe" anymore. These are just mainstream right-wing positions in the United States.



These people have hijacked the GOP.


----------



## Huntn

How completely appropriate that Donald Trump would be behind a scheme called Truth. _Hurry, Hurry, Hurry, get your free Koolaid here! _


----------



## Yoused

Huntn said:


> _Hurry, Hurry, Hurry, get your free Koolaid here!_



When I was a lad, Kool-Aid was just a brand name. Then there was that thing. I remember that thing. It gave Kool-Aid a whole nother meaning.


----------



## Hrafn

My favorite fact is that it wasn’t Kool aid, but Flavor aid.  https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fla...ation with Kool-Aid,of Flavor Aid are visible.


----------



## Huntn

Yoused said:


> When I was a lad, Kool-Aid was just a brand name. Then there was that thing. I remember that thing. It gave Kool-Aid a whole nother meaning.



It did, and the common perception it is the perfect example of being talked into something based on BS, not in the individual‘s best interests.

But what do we really know? We can only use our mortal perception (some use spiritual perogative) to judge such an event.  900 people cut their vacation to the Earth Simulator short. IMO, benevolent JJones  felt his grasp on his sheep was slipping and thought they would be better off dead, than living life without him in their lives and probably in their beds too.


----------



## DT

REPORT: TRUMP THINKS TRUTH SOCIAL IS A FAILURE BECAUSE GOOGLE IS TRYING TO “F--K” HIM​You’ll surely be surprised to hear there is no evidence to suggest the tech giant is out to get him. 


Like a crazy old man who spends his days shouting at an empty blender and thinks the government is performing mind control on people through their microwaves, *Donald Trump* apparently believes that the reason his newly formed social media company, Truth Social, is not a runaway success is because Google has internally decided to sabotage him. “Is *Google* trying to fuck me?” the former president has reportedly been asking friends and advisers over the past several weeks.

According to _Rolling Stone,_ Trump believes the tech giant has it out for him due to the fact that the Truth Social app is not yet available for Android users. Which, reporters *Adam Rawnsley* and *Asawin Suebsaeng* note, probably has less to do with Google trying to screw over the ex-president and more to do with the fact that, as of Tuesday, the company hadn’t “even submitted an Android app to Google to review for Play Store approval.” Nevertheless, Trump continues to labor under the idea that this is personal. “He keeps hearing about how Google and YouTube have it out for him…including on Truth Social, and I think he’s taking [it] seriously,” one source who’s discussed the matter with Trump told Rawnsley and Suebsaeng. According to the outlet, Trump, who reportedly doesn’t use email, once suggested that everyone in the U.S. should stop using computers, and reportedly calls iPads “the flat one,” has also asked if Google is is trying to “screw with me” or has simply wondered aloud, “What’s up with Google?”

In February, former California representative *Devin Nunes,* who left his job in Congress to be Truth Social’s CEO, said that the company’s “goal” was to have the network “fully operational” by the end of March, which obviously did not happen. In addition to reportedly being placed in waitlist purgatory, would-be Truthers have complained that attempting to use the app is a Kafkaesque nightmare. In recent months, a pair of senior executives, one of whom was described as the “brains” behind the app’s technology, quit. But perhaps the biggest sign of how poorly things are going?










						Report: Trump Thinks Truth Social Is a Failure Because Google Is Trying to “F--k” Him
					

You’ll surely be surprised to hear there is no evidence to suggest the tech giant is out to get him.




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## Edd

Trump is always so confused and paranoid. Just day to day life seems bewildering for him. To approximate his headspace you’d need to drink maybe 8 strong IPAs, pull a couple bong hits, and maybe take a Ritalin all with about 90 minutes of low quality sleep last night.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> REPORT: TRUMP THINKS TRUTH SOCIAL IS A FAILURE BECAUSE GOOGLE IS TRYING TO “F--K” HIM​You’ll surely be surprised to hear there is no evidence to suggest the tech giant is out to get him.
> 
> 
> Like a crazy old man who spends his days shouting at an empty blender and thinks the government is performing mind control on people through their microwaves, *Donald Trump* apparently believes that the reason his newly formed social media company, Truth Social, is not a runaway success is because Google has internally decided to sabotage him. “Is *Google* trying to fuck me?” the former president has reportedly been asking friends and advisers over the past several weeks.
> 
> According to _Rolling Stone,_ Trump believes the tech giant has it out for him due to the fact that the Truth Social app is not yet available for Android users. Which, reporters *Adam Rawnsley* and *Asawin Suebsaeng* note, probably has less to do with Google trying to screw over the ex-president and more to do with the fact that, as of Tuesday, the company hadn’t “even submitted an Android app to Google to review for Play Store approval.” Nevertheless, Trump continues to labor under the idea that this is personal. “He keeps hearing about how Google and YouTube have it out for him…including on Truth Social, and I think he’s taking [it] seriously,” one source who’s discussed the matter with Trump told Rawnsley and Suebsaeng. According to the outlet, Trump, who reportedly doesn’t use email, once suggested that everyone in the U.S. should stop using computers, and reportedly calls iPads “the flat one,” has also asked if Google is is trying to “screw with me” or has simply wondered aloud, “What’s up with Google?”
> 
> In February, former California representative *Devin Nunes,* who left his job in Congress to be Truth Social’s CEO, said that the company’s “goal” was to have the network “fully operational” by the end of March, which obviously did not happen. In addition to reportedly being placed in waitlist purgatory, would-be Truthers have complained that attempting to use the app is a Kafkaesque nightmare. In recent months, a pair of senior executives, one of whom was described as the “brains” behind the app’s technology, quit. But perhaps the biggest sign of how poorly things are going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Trump Thinks Truth Social Is a Failure Because Google Is Trying to “F--k” Him
> 
> 
> You’ll surely be surprised to hear there is no evidence to suggest the tech giant is out to get him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vanityfair.com



Rule #1 it's ALWAYS someone else's fault when you fail.


----------



## Huntn

DT said:


> REPORT: TRUMP THINKS TRUTH SOCIAL IS A FAILURE BECAUSE GOOGLE IS TRYING TO “F--K” HIM​You’ll surely be surprised to hear there is no evidence to suggest the tech giant is out to get him.
> 
> 
> Like a crazy old man who spends his days shouting at an empty blender and thinks the government is performing mind control on people through their microwaves, *Donald Trump* apparently believes that the reason his newly formed social media company, Truth Social, is not a runaway success is because Google has internally decided to sabotage him. “Is *Google* trying to fuck me?” the former president has reportedly been asking friends and advisers over the past several weeks.
> 
> According to _Rolling Stone,_ Trump believes the tech giant has it out for him due to the fact that the Truth Social app is not yet available for Android users. Which, reporters *Adam Rawnsley* and *Asawin Suebsaeng* note, probably has less to do with Google trying to screw over the ex-president and more to do with the fact that, as of Tuesday, the company hadn’t “even submitted an Android app to Google to review for Play Store approval.” Nevertheless, Trump continues to labor under the idea that this is personal. “He keeps hearing about how Google and YouTube have it out for him…including on Truth Social, and I think he’s taking [it] seriously,” one source who’s discussed the matter with Trump told Rawnsley and Suebsaeng. According to the outlet, Trump, who reportedly doesn’t use email, once suggested that everyone in the U.S. should stop using computers, and reportedly calls iPads “the flat one,” has also asked if Google is is trying to “screw with me” or has simply wondered aloud, “What’s up with Google?”
> 
> In February, former California representative *Devin Nunes,* who left his job in Congress to be Truth Social’s CEO, said that the company’s “goal” was to have the network “fully operational” by the end of March, which obviously did not happen. In addition to reportedly being placed in waitlist purgatory, would-be Truthers have complained that attempting to use the app is a Kafkaesque nightmare. In recent months, a pair of senior executives, one of whom was described as the “brains” behind the app’s technology, quit. But perhaps the biggest sign of how poorly things are going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Trump Thinks Truth Social Is a Failure Because Google Is Trying to “F--k” Him
> 
> 
> You’ll surely be surprised to hear there is no evidence to suggest the tech giant is out to get him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vanityfair.com



Seems like he flip flops between roaring like a bear (his hero bear) and whining like a baby.


----------



## Yoused

Huntn said:


> DT said:
> 
> 
> 
> REPORT: TRUMP THINKS TRUTH SOCIAL IS A FAILURE BECAUSE GOOGLE IS TRYING TO “F--K” HIM​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14156​
Click to expand...



Damn Google pedophiles.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Runs For Fun said:


> Interesting read from someone who spent a month on the platform
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Qult_Headquarters/comments/u728wv




That’s pretty sickening and should be given spotlight coverage all over the major media. I think the left tends to be “If we don’t talk about it, it will just go away.” or think the possibility of indoctrination from exposure somehow outweighs the dire warning. But where that concern falls short, is the Republican party is actively pursuing win at all costs measures and if that succeeds these hidden fringe ideas will quickly become normal with very little we can do about it at that point.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Guess they don't like what some people have to say








						Trump's purported free speech social media platform Truth Social is hiding user posts, threatening to create a 'curated echo chamber,' research group finds
					

A report from Public Citizen found that TRUTH Social "shadow banned" posts about the House January 6 Committee hearings and about abortion.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> That’s pretty sickening and should be given spotlight coverage all over the major media. I think the left tends to be “If we don’t talk about it, it will just go away.” or think the possibility of indoctrination from exposure somehow outweighs the dire warning. But where that concern falls short, is the Republican party is actively pursuing win at all costs measures and if that succeeds these hidden fringe ideas will quickly become normal with very little we can do about it at that point.



Scary as Hell. It’s a real departure from reality into Shitsville Trumpism. I don’t want to live in or near Shitsville. If enough people get indoctrinated with this poison, prepare yourself for Civil War Vol2.

They don’t believe in democracy, but in mob rule and 2A solutions as long as they have the most guns and end up on the winning side,  one of the big giveaways is when they call you what they are, Fascists, then  add Half Assed Theists who make up their fantasies as they go along, such as the election was stolen, while this is exactly what they are planning in 2024.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Looks like TS might be in trouble 








						Trump's Truth Social 'in significant disarray' as vendor accuses platform of stiffing them out of $1.6 million: report
					

A vendor is accusing Donald Trump's Truth Social platform of stiffing it out of over $1 million in contractually obligated payments, Fox Business reports. Sources tell Fox Business that if the allegations are true, it would suggest that Truth Social’s finances "are in significant disarray." The...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## Edd

Runs For Fun said:


> Looks like TS might be in trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's Truth Social 'in significant disarray' as vendor accuses platform of stiffing them out of $1.6 million: report
> 
> 
> A vendor is accusing Donald Trump's Truth Social platform of stiffing it out of over $1 million in contractually obligated payments, Fox Business reports. Sources tell Fox Business that if the allegations are true, it would suggest that Truth Social’s finances "are in significant disarray." The...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com



Why anyone does business with this guy without getting the $ up front ….


----------



## fischersd

Edd said:


> Why anyone does business with this guy without getting the $ up front ….



Heh...I guess Trump figured he could screw over IT companies like the contractors on his real estate deals.  The irony is him thinking that a tech company plugged into social media would take it quietly?


----------



## DT

I think I could solve the lack of payment ...


----------



## Eric

Edd said:


> Why anyone does business with this guy without getting the $ up front ….




Just going to quote myself here from April 5th when Devin took over.


Eric said:


> Any dumbass who left their job to work for Trump and gets screwed has asked for it. It's like working for Bernie Madoff after you learned about the Ponzi scheme.
> 
> Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Edd said:


> Why anyone does business with this guy without getting the $ up front ….



exactly they kind of deserve if if they are that unwise  Its not  to like its a secret he doesn't to pay his bills.


----------



## Eric

fooferdoggie said:


> exactly they kind of deserve if if they are that unwise  Its not  to like its a secret he doesn't to pay his bills.



Historically speaking, if one takes of their political blinders and just looks at the facts, Donald Trump is notorious for stiffing people who work for him. The problem is that his supporters simply don't believe what is clearly right in front of their faces and continue to get duped on a regular basis. I would love to say I feel bad but instead I'll just point and laugh at these idiots who have totally asked for it.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Eric said:


> Historically speaking, if one takes of their political blinders and just looks at the facts, Donald Trump is notorious for stiffing people who work for him. The problem is that his supporters simply don't believe what is clearly right in front of their faces and continue to get duped on a regular basis. I would love to say I feel bad but instead I'll just point and laugh at these idiots who have totally asked for it.



We are watching him take Money from the RNC used for personal gain (he does not pay his lawyers with it) so other candidates have less money. His grifting I bet cuts into their donations too. its really pretty entertaining and well deserved.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Trump claims "I'm really rich" as Truth Social deal falls apart
					

The blank-check SPAC deal set to infuse over $1 billion into Truth Social may be dead after shareholder vote.




					www.salon.com
				




"I'm really rich!" says guy who begs his supporters for money hourly (no exaggeration).


----------



## Joe

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Trump claims "I'm really rich" as Truth Social deal falls apart
> 
> 
> The blank-check SPAC deal set to infuse over $1 billion into Truth Social may be dead after shareholder vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm really rich!" says guy who begs his supporters for money hourly (no exaggeration).




...and the idiots keep giving it to him.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Joe said:


> ...and the idiots keep giving it to him.





I just think it's funny that he pretty much ticks every box his supporters hate about "elites" and they cheer him on as he abuses that status and takes it to the next level.  

Complete list of business titans who beg their fans and supporters for money.

1.  Donald J Trump.


----------



## lizkat

I keep thinking there must be some aspect of entertainment or jokery that I don't get, in  trying to understand the view that Trump's fans have of everything about him:   the glitz, the fake weath, the biz failures, the lies, the vulgarity, the slurs, the fake victimhood, the dismissal of his own past cabinet members' value to government, the dismissal of the idea that there were ever any rules he had to follow as president,  or has to follow now. 

HIs fan's impression of him is usually something to do with his tendency to flip the bird at authority, and often about thinly veiled racism or xenophobia, but if that all they see to him, then his fans are totally blind to the fact that Trump has sought and still imagines he can attain absolute power to decide the course of US law and policy.

Do his ordinary fans not see how he turns on even high profile followers if they so much as look cross-eyed at him even after being loyalists for a long time?   Do they think they are immune to same treatment?  Bannon and Trump even made jokes about MAGA fans, demeaning their value except as useful idiots and as votes on tap  --for the price of some raucous rallies and a relentless stream of disruptive social media posts his fans apparently view as entertaining.  

It's really sad to be taken for such a ride by this grifter.   The guy belongs in the slam just for that alone.  I guess the closest we'll get to that is his company's SPAC looking like it will shut down and Truth Social platform following suit if no one feels like picking up the tab to keep the hosting fees flowing.


----------



## Yoused

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Complete list of business titans who beg their fans and supporters for money.
> 
> 1. Donald J Trump.




Most business titans have figured out sly ways to screw people out of their mony without having to ask.


----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


> Most business titans have figured out sly ways to screw people out of their mony without having to ask.




Oh, like a proposal from a "prediction market operator" to let investors formally bet on which party will win US Congressional elections?   It awaits a thumbs up or down from CFTC (the agency that regulates financial derivatives).    As if we didn't have enough controversy swirling around the subject of "elections integrity" in the USA.  

Man.   Wall Street never saw anything cross the road without figuring out some way to offer "investors" a chance to make the Street richer off it.









						Washington weighs plan to let Americans wager on elections
					

Officials at the CFTC, the regulator in charge of overseeing U.S. derivatives markets, have long been reluctant to open up trading in elections.




					www.politico.com
				






> Kalshi Inc. may become the New York Stock Exchange of U.S. elections. It just needs to get past federal regulators first.
> 
> The up-and-coming prediction market operator, *backed by some of the biggest names on Wall Street and Silicon Valley,* is already a force in launching new contracts for investors and bettors to trade on everything from climate change to potential Moon landings.






> Under the proposal, Kalshi wants to list two new so-called political event contracts based on the question of whether Democrats or Republicans will take over each chamber after the midterms. Investors would be able to wager as much as $25,000 on the outcomes of the elections.






> Officials at the Commodity Futures Trading Commission, the regulator in charge of overseeing U.S. derivatives markets, have long been reluctant to open up trading in elections. In 2012, the CFTC rejected a similar bid by the North American Derivatives Exchange, or Nadex. The regulator was concerned that the products effectively represented a form of gambling, that they could influence the outcomes of the races themselves, and were ultimately not in the public interest.


----------



## Yoused

this looks pretty twuthy




and not at all dilberty


----------

